# Where do you buy your CDs?



## pcnog11

I believe many of us still buy CDs and listen to them. Also, many download from iTunes or other digital sources. If you are still buying CDs, where do you buy them? If you go on line to buy in, which sites do you go to? Which sites are your favourites and why?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

These days I usually shop from Amazon. There are good bargains to be found there. I used to visit a local classical music used CDs store but they went out of business last year.


----------



## Antiquarian

The only CDs I buy now are the ones that are sold in the theatre lobbies of classical music venues, when I find a compelling need. It's been a long time since I've darkened the door of a brick and mortar record shop. When I was younger I did, and I also used to target the occasional rest home sale, or retirement village sale. Estate sales were good too, if you knew the deceased was a music lover.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I mostly go to Amazon. Also, I'll type the name of the cd and "best price" in Google, and it will bring up a list of different offerings.


----------



## SixFootScowl

When I am on a mission for a specific work or set I scope out Amazon, Half, and E-bay. I sometimes also browse these sites to see what comes up, which sometimes leads to a purchase. I also look for CDs most anywhere such as garage sales and library sales. I stop at my local music store, Dearborn Music, whenever I can, which amounts to 1 to 3 times a month.


----------



## hpowders

I use Amazon but I don't buy from them. I buy from the many sellers who rent space on Amazon to sell new and used CDs. The quality has been remarkably high over the years.


----------



## arpeggio

ArkiveMusic.

They do an excellent job with their recommended recordings.


----------



## Bettina

I often go to a lovely little shop in Berkeley called "The Musical Offering." It sells both new and used classical CDs. Going to that shop is always a nice experience. The shop has a cafe and it's a good way to meet other classical music aficionados (though it can be a bit awkward to approach a stranger in a cafe...)


----------



## Pugg

JPC from Germany, Presto.UK and Amazon , nor really a fan of second-hand at that store.
Last but not least my local shop and charity shops.


----------



## schigolch

I buy almost exclusively online these days.

I use a variery of places, from Amazon, ArkiveMusic, Presto,... to sites offering live opera performances.


----------



## DavidA

Amazon or charity shops or the local second hand exchange


----------



## jegreenwood

New York City no longer has a bricks and mortar store with a decent classical selection. (It really doesn't have a single good CD store.)

I don't buy nearly as much as I used to, but when I do, I compare Amazon(s), MDT, Presto, ImportCDs and (depending on the source of the CD) CDJapan. I also purchase from HDTracks and some of the audiophile stores (although those are mostly for jazz and rock).


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> New York City no longer has a bricks and mortar store with a decent classical selection. (It really doesn't have a single good CD store.)
> 
> I don't buy nearly as much as I used to, but when I do, I compare Amazon(s), MDT, Presto, ImportCDs and (depending on the source of the CD) CDJapan. I also purchase from HDTracks and some of the audiophile stores (although those are mostly for jazz and rock).


What happened to the Met shop?


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> What happened to the Met shop?


I must admit, I don't shop there. Does it have a large non-vocal classical selection?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bettina said:


> I often go to a lovely little shop in Berkeley called "The Musical Offering." It sells both new and used classical CDs. Going to that shop is always a nice experience. The shop has a cafe and it's a good way to meet other classical music aficionados (though it can be a bit awkward to approach a stranger in a cafe...)


That sounds wonderful. The closest to that my way is Barnes and Noble, with its self-contained coffee shop. Their classical collection has been whittled down to almost nothing, but occasionally they have something, like the Joshua Bell Brahms recording. I've had some interesting conversations with their cashiers.


----------



## Azol

Amazon.uk, jpc.de, Discogs, Ebay.
Sometimes directly from labels (or artists - mostly non-classical purchases) - for example, Opera Rara.


----------



## Heck148

arpeggio said:


> ArkiveMusic.
> 
> They do an excellent job with their recommended recordings.


I do a lot of business with Arkiv as well...excellent website, thorough, easy to use.


----------



## bigshot

Amazon sends a box to my house a couple of times a week. I get my money's worth for my prime membership


----------



## amfortas

I'll order online from Amazon, sometimes Presto. My biggest splurges, though have come at my local used book and CD store; they phone me when a new haul comes in.


----------



## SixFootScowl

amfortas said:


> I'll order online from Amazon, sometimes Presto. My biggest splurges, though have come at my local used book and CD store; *they phone me when a new haul comes in*.


Preferred customer!


----------



## SuperTonic

Mostly from Amazon, either directly or from a third party seller. I also like to pick through the selection at Half Priced Books every now and then. CDs are cheap enough there that I'm willing to take risks on things I'm not sure about.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Preferred customer!


Just like me, I do help them out every now and then I must add.


----------



## david johnson

I use amazon and arkivmusic.


----------



## Pugg

Azol said:


> Amazon.uk, jpc.de, Discogs, Ebay.
> Sometimes directly from labels (or artists - mostly non-classical purchases) - for example, Opera Rara.


I didn't know they sell directly to customers.


----------



## Azol

Of course they do.
They run 50% sale for different titles each week.

P.S. Forgot to mention Norpete.


----------



## Pugg

Azol said:


> Of course they do.
> They run 50% sale for different titles each week.
> 
> P.S. Forgot to mention Norpete.


Thanks for the tip, I have some on my whitelist.


----------



## starthrower

Presto Classical
Amazon vendors
importcds
Sound Garden brick & mortar store in town.


----------



## Fan66

I saw the Presto website, very impressed. They ship worldwide, correct?


----------



## Rangstrom

Amazon (direct and sellers), Archive, MDT, Presto, Berkshire Record Outlet, Pristine, Immortal Performances and few cds from Germany and Australia


----------



## Pugg

Fan66 said:


> I saw the Presto website, very impressed. They ship worldwide, correct?


Yes they do.......


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Presto Classical regularly; various second hand sources online, Oxfam (charity) shop where my son used to volunteer. I do not know of a bricks-and-mortar classical CD shop that still exists in the UK. The last of such shops I found and bought CDs in was in Prague.

Amazon never, due to their UK tax avoidance policy.


----------



## premont

Pugg said:


> JPC from Germany, Presto.UK and Amazon , nor really a fan of second-hand at that store.
> Last but not least my local shop and charity shops.


Almost the same suppliers I draw from: JPC, Presto and Amazon (de.fr.it., co.uk).

But I also use AMP, and of my all in all about 200 orders (during the last five years) all except four turned up in time and in perfect condition. Fact is, that this often is the only way to get hold of OOP CDs, and often one can get them relatively cheap.


----------



## Pugg

premont said:


> Almost the same suppliers I draw from: JPC, Presto and Amazon (de.fr.it., co.uk).
> 
> But I also use AMP, and of my all in all about 200 orders (during the last five years) all except four turned up in time and in perfect condition. Fact is, that this often is the only way to get hold of OOP CDs, and often one can get them relatively cheap.


The hassle of sending things back to the V.S is way to complicated, I rather search on eBay then.


----------



## Fan66

If I live in the US, and order from Presto Classical, will I be charged any import fee/taxes, etc.?


----------



## Pugg

Fan66 said:


> If I live in the US, and order from Presto Classical, will I be charged any import fee/taxes, etc.?


Sounds fair, we from Europe have to pay taxes is a purchase is higher then a certain amount, see your import tax site in your country would be my advice.


----------



## Fan66

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Vaneyes

HMV Canada, maybe the last exclusively music and video brick 'n mortar chain in North America, has announced bankruptcy and its eventual closing within a few months. This news, three weeks old now, caused no more than a ripple in the industry. Wal-Mart remains the world's largest brick 'n mortar purveyor of music and video.

None of this means anything for classical music sales. Those purchases are best made elsewhere, such as online retailers and the very few indy classical brick 'n mortar retailers that remain.

Related:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/str...to-receivership-set-to-close-stores-1.3956302

http://www.forbes.com/sites/laureng...l-2000-worlds-largest-retailers/#79c271e429a9


----------



## JSBach85

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> These days I usually shop from Amazon. There are good bargains to be found there. I used to visit a local classical music used CDs store but they went out of business last year.


The same happened to me in Madrid, Spain. It's a shame that local stores closed their doors, some of them with good prices and offers. Amazon is my favourite place to buy, here I find everything I want, even old recordings are available mainly in Deutschland. Some of them are only available as used but usually have good quality and the service is reliable.


----------



## bigshot

The shop probably didn't go out of business. It probably just closed its retail storefront and went into online sales... through Amazon. You may be buying from the same people.


----------



## Pugg

JSBach85;1193506 said:


> The same happened to me in Madrid, Spain. It's a shame that local stores closed their doors, some of them with good prices and offers. Amazon is my favourite place to buy, here I find everything I want, even old recordings are available mainly in Deutschland. Some of them are only available as used but usually have good quality and the service is reliable.


Amsterdam had 10 classical stores, only two left.


----------



## itarbrt

Only in phisical stores . In Italia there were many dedicated stores for records/cds and scores . In the last 10 years some closed up . But if you search .... I need to touch my choice and that is . I know I miss many chances online . If not avaliable in Italia i wait my next trip abroad .


----------



## Pugg

itarbrt said:


> Only in phisical stores . In Italia there were many dedicated stores for records/cds and scores . In the last 10 years some closed up . But if you search .... I need to touch my choice and that is . I know I miss many chances online . If not avaliable in Italia i wait my next trip abroad .


That's requiring a lot of patience I guess?


----------



## JAS

itarbrt said:


> Only in phisical stores . In Italia there were many dedicated stores for records/cds and scores . In the last 10 years some closed up . But if you search .... I need to touch my choice and that is . I know I miss many chances online . If not avaliable in Italia i wait my next trip abroad .


I admire your resolve, but around here, that would be like saying that I like spaghetti, but only if it is cooked by Albania monks. There is basically only one store around here that still sells anything like a notable offering of classical CDs, and that is mostly a narrow set of new releases (at very high prices).

If your "trip abroad" includes the US, prepare to be disappointed. (I think there are still some CD stores in a few major cities, like New York, but they may be closed now too.)


----------



## SixFootScowl

JAS said:


> I your "trip abroad" includes the US, prepare to be disappointed. (I think there are still some CD stores in a few major cities, like New York, but they may be closed now too.)


Well, if you come to Detroit, be sure to visit Dearborn Music, in Dearborn, which abuts Detroit on the west. They have a decent selection of classical.

You tube story on Dearborn Music

There is one full table of classical (on the far right in foreground, but way longer than shown as over half the table is cut off in the photo), but their website really doesn't mention classical because pop rot () is what keep them in business. I go there often. They also expanded from this photo to include the next store front on the left and moved all the vinyl and most DVDs as well as music paraphernalia over to that part to make room for more CDs. They will buy used CDs, DVDs, vinyl, etc.


----------



## lluissineu

I also buy from Amazon and sometimes from eBay.

I've visited London 14 times and I used to shop in HMV. Once i was told by a staff member that if I couldn't find it in HMV it didn't exist.

I've just arrived from London: HMV had two shops in Oxford Street: the bigger one has been closed and the smaller has only a tiny classical department.

In Munich there was a wonderful shop in Ludwig Beck's 5th floor. I couldn't visit it last time I was there. Someone from Munich can confirm it is still there?.

The sign of the times?


----------



## itarbrt

I'm an old guy . Think that my beloved shop was property of Mario del Monaco . Obviously nowadays is more simple to have what you like and appreciate a lot . But think how I feel in early '70 when i reached Walter Carlos + switched on bach 1 and 2 or in end '80 recitals by gilels and s.richter recorded in '50 labelled melodia russia .


----------



## jtbell

Florestan said:


> Well, if you come to Detroit, be sure to visit Dearborn Music, in Dearborn, which abuts Detroit on the west. They have a decent selection of classical.


Thanks for a timely tip! As it happens, I may be visiting the Detroit/Ann Arbor area in April. If I do, I will be sure to stop in Dearborn.

I see the shop in Ann Arbor that I knew as the Liberty Music Shop in the late 1970s to early 1980s is now Encore Records. Does it have any classical? For that matter is there anyplace else in A2 worth looking into? When I lived there it was a mecca for classical music collectors: Liberty Music, Discount Records, University Cellar, Schoolkids Records. Then after I left, Tower Records came along and Borders moved into a bigger store with a record department. All those others are gone now, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Pugg

itarbrt said:


> I'm an old guy . Think that my beloved shop was property of Mario del Monaco . Obviously nowadays is more simple to have what you like and appreciate a lot . But think how I feel in early '70 when i reached Walter Carlos + switched on bach 1 and 2 or in end '80 recitals by gilels and s.richter recorded in '50 labelled melodia russia .


Cherish these moment of remembrance with us all, I like to read them.


----------



## SixFootScowl

jtbell said:


> Thanks for a timely tip! As it happens, I may be visiting the Detroit/Ann Arbor area in April. If I do, I will be sure to stop in Dearborn.
> 
> I see the shop in Ann Arbor that I knew as the Liberty Music Shop in the late 1970s to early 1980s is now Encore Records. Does it have any classical? For that matter is there anyplace else in A2 worth looking into? When I lived there it was a mecca for classical music collectors: Liberty Music, Discount Records, University Cellar, Schoolkids Records. Then after I left, Tower Records came along and Borders moved into a bigger store with a record department. All those others are gone now, I'm pretty sure.


Someone on this site was recommending Liberty Music to me. You can call them and ask, but I sure hope they still sell classical. Seems I saw an article on the transition to Encore Records and they had to start selling a lot of pop music to stay alive. Hopefully have a classical section. I shopped there in college (1980s) and bought my first Messiah set (Westenburg) on vinyl. At that time they had listening booths where you could spin the vinyl and see if you liked it.

There are a number of other record stores in the north Detroit suburbs: Oak Park, Royal Oak and Ferndale come to mind. Not much classical as I recall.

Did you attend college in Ann Arbor? I was in the School of Natural Resources beginning in 1982.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sunrise Records to move into 70 of 102 closing HMV Canada locations.

https://www.thestar.com/news/canada...ds-to-move-into-70-closing-hmv-locations.html


----------



## NorthernHarrier

There is only one retail store now in my area (northern Virginia, USA) that sells classical CD's, and the selection there is limited and mostly well-used. I'm forced to buy online as a result. 

Amazon seems to have the best selection and often the best prices, but I am ordering more from Barnes and Noble now. Why? Because Amazon regularly ships numerous CD's together in a flimsy envelope, and they arrive with damaged cases as a result. Many calls to customer service produce no improvement in the packing of items or their condition upon arrival. I'll still look on ebay and other places, but lately my go-to store has been Barnes and Noble.


----------



## Pugg

NorthernHarrier said:


> There is only one retail store now in my area (northern Virginia, USA) that sells classical CD's, and the selection there is limited and mostly well-used. I'm forced to buy online as a result.
> 
> Amazon seems to have the best selection and often the best prices, but I am ordering more from Barnes and Noble now. Why? Because Amazon regularly ships numerous CD's together in a flimsy envelope, and they arrive with damaged cases as a result. Many calls to customer service produce no improvement in the packing of items or their condition upon arrival. I'll still look on ebay and other places, but lately my go-to store has been Barnes and Noble.


My Amazon orders are always packed in fitted cardboard boxes, how big or small the order is.
Also nice first post, welcome to TalkClassical.


----------



## SixFootScowl

NorthernHarrier said:


> There is only one retail store now in my area (northern Virginia, USA) that sells classical CD's, and the selection there is limited and mostly well-used. I'm forced to buy online as a result.


Well, I am forced to buy online too as Dearborn Music just does not have the selection in used classical. One nice thing about Dearborn Music is they generally won't buy used that is scratched, though I have found a few in their racks.

And welcome to the site. Hope you have a long and enjoyable membership here.


----------



## jtbell

Florestan said:


> Did you attend college in Ann Arbor? I was in the School of Natural Resources beginning in 1982.


Grad school (physics), 1975-83. So we overlapped by one year! I remember the listening booths at Liberty Music, too, although I never used them. I think they were the first store in town to carry CDs, during my last year there. But I didn't buy my first CD player and first CDs until a couple of years later, after I finished my PhD and moved away.

To address the original question in this thread, I buy most of my CDs nowadays online at Presto Classical or Amazon. These are mostly big reissue boxes: the Mercury Living Presence boxes, the Pierre Boulez and Glenn Gould boxes from Sony, etc. I buy most new/recent releases as downloads. Sometimes I pick up something in a secondhand shop.

Not far from me in Greenville SC is Horizon Records which has a decent selection of classical: new and used CDs and used vinyl. They've been in business for about 30 years. (Their main business is pop/rock, they support local groups, and are attached to a cafe that hosts live performances.) Whenever I'm in town, I try to stop there and buy something. A couple of weeks ago it was the recent Uchida/Cleveland CD of Mozart piano concertos on Decca. It probably cost about 1/3 more than online, but I don't mind paying the premium there occasionally.

If any of you all ever pass through upstate South Carolina on I-85, and can spare an hour or so, make a detour into downtown Greenville via I-385 and check them out!


----------



## SixFootScowl

jtbell said:


> It probably cost about 1/3 more than online, *but I don't mind paying the premium there occasionally*.
> 
> If any of you all ever pass through upstate South Carolina on I-85, and can spare an hour or so, make a detour into downtown Greenville via I-385 and check them out!


Right. It is good to support your local record store now and then. Not sure I will get over that way, but will keep the store location in mind.

Physics eh? You took the tough stuff. I do like physics and loved some of Richard Feynmann's books.


----------



## Triplets

jtbell said:


> Thanks for a timely tip! As it happens, I may be visiting the Detroit/Ann Arbor area in April. If I do, I will be sure to stop in Dearborn.
> 
> I see the shop in Ann Arbor that I knew as the Liberty Music Shop in the late 1970s to early 1980s is now Encore Records. Does it have any classical? For that matter is there anyplace else in A2 worth looking into? When I lived there it was a mecca for classical music collectors: Liberty Music, Discount Records, University Cellar, Schoolkids Records. Then after I left, Tower Records came along and Borders moved into a bigger store with a record department. All those others are gone now, I'm pretty sure.


It has a large classical section, lps and CDs. I used to work there in the late 70s and I am reasonably sure that some of the lps I stocked are there with the same price tags


----------



## Triplets

Florestan said:


> Well, I am forced to buy online too as Dearborn Music just does not have the selection in used classical. One nice thing about Dearborn Music is they generally won't buy used that is scratched, though I have found a few in their racks.
> 
> And welcome to the site. Hope you have a long and enjoyable membership here.


LS&A, 1976-80. Then Medical School at Wayne State 1980-84.


----------



## jegreenwood

Just curious. I see a lot of references to PrestoClassical in this thread (16, but some are quotes). Almost none to MDT. I find I get better prices from MDT (although overseas shipping can make it confusing). I've never had a serious problem with them. I also prefer its search feature overall. Admittedly they don't do downloads. Are people unfamiliar with MDT or do they prefer Presto for some reason?


----------



## SixFootScowl

MDT? What is it? Maybe I need to check them out.


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> Just curious. I see a lot of references to PrestoClassical in this thread (16, but some are quotes). Almost none to MDT. I find I get better prices from MDT (although overseas shipping can make it confusing). I've never had a serious problem with them. I also prefer its search feature overall. Admittedly they don't do downloads. Are people unfamiliar with MDT or do they prefer Presto for some reason?


For one: their search site is the best.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> MDT? What is it? Maybe I need to check them out.


http://www.mdt.co.uk/


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> For one: their search site is the best.


We'll agree to differ.


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> We'll agree to differ.


Okay, not even easier?


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> Okay, not even easier?


Maybe it's just that I've gotten used to MDT. I will say I PrestoClassical is much better for browsing as MDT does not offer descriptive information.

Although Presto's current DG and Decca sale is tempting me . . .


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> Maybe it's just that I've gotten used to MDT. I will say I PrestoClassical is much better for browsing as MDT does not offer descriptive information.
> 
> Although Presto's current DG and Decca sale is tempting me . . .


The only thing I don't like ids that they charge your credit cart straight away when ordering, even if the new release is out in about 6 weeks or so.


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> The only thing I don't like ids that they charge your credit cart straight away when ordering, even if the new release is out in about 6 weeks or so.


So I've been told. I buy from Presto infrequently, and I'm not sure if I've had that situation. Right now, I have an order in at MDT, which includes the unreleased Tackacs/Beethoven cycle. No charge on my card. But they also haven't shipped the rest of my order from stock. However, I knew that was a risk when I placed the order.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

Thank you to Pugg and Florestan for the welcome! PrestoClassical and MDT look like great places to shop.....I'd like to find more choices here in the US.


----------



## jegreenwood

You can try ImportCDs. They often have good prices, but their service is spotty. Packaging is hit or miss, return policy is a pain (and I think I had to pay for return shipping of a defective set at least once), web site is AWFUL. 

They sell through Amazon, but their prices are often higher there.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I love Presto for looking things up but usually go by Amazon or Ebay for my purchases because of price. I did recently order a CD from Presto though. It is on back order at the moment.

If you are looking for classic rock and other obscure non classical, check out

https://www.repertoirerecords.com/

They do direct you to Amazon for purchases.


----------



## Triplets

I've had a great experience with Presto, and some outstanding bargains on big box sets. Their downloads also work very well.


----------



## Pugg

Triplets said:


> I've had a great experience with Presto, and some outstanding bargains on big box sets. Their downloads also work very well.


Special in summer time for opera lovers.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Triplets said:


> I've had a great experience with Presto, and some outstanding bargains on big box sets. *Their downloads also work very well*.


Yes, I did download something from Presto once and it was super easy. Pay for it, click download, direct it to the computer desktop or folder and done.

Most frustrating downloads are from Amazon. Amazon trys very hard to get you to put them on their cloud drive and after you work around many roadblocks you finally can download, but a few years ago they started making you use a program they provided, but it would not work for Linux, and was a pain anyway.


----------



## jtbell

Triplets said:


> I used to work there [Liberty Music Shop] in the late 70s and I am reasonably sure that some of the lps I stocked are there with the same price tags


I wouldn't be surprised.  Their prices were higher than the other record shops in town. Although I regularly browsed there, I bought only when I found something that the other shops didn't carry, usually some exotic import like Joonas Kokkonen's opera _The Last Temptations_. (Or was it Sallinen's _The Red Line?_ Maybe both.)


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I get most of my music from iTunes. If I absolutely want a CD, I usually get it from Amazon, or Barnes & Noble, if one happens to catch my eye while I am in there, but they are usually cheaper on Amazon. They have Half Price Books here in Ohio, but I have rarely found anything worth buying in the one closest to me.


----------



## DarkAngel

I take advantage of then many sales at Presto UK......

It amazes me how I pay much less for shipping per CD from Presto UK (international) to my home in Cincinnati USA, compared to the outrageous $4 per CD charged by Amazon USA which travels 100 miles from local warehouse   
This is done to squash used CD sellers at Amazon, very unfair

My CD buying has dropped to a tiny amount now thanks to Tidal and Spotify streaming......


----------



## doctorjohn

Never bought many CDs even in their heyday, the sound quality is so poor compared to vinyl


----------



## SixFootScowl

doctorjohn said:


> Never bought many CDs even in their heyday, the sound quality is so poor compared to vinyl


Yeah, I guess the heyday of CDs is over. It's all about digital downloads now. But I'll take the CDs.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Yeah, I guess the heyday of CDs is over. It's all about digital downloads now. But I'll take the CDs.


Me too, love the booklets.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Me too, love the booklets.


What is left of it.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> What is left of it.


In that case, L.P booklets are unbeatable.


----------



## JSBach85

What is happening to musical stores? Madrid currently has only one specialized classical music store, we had more than 3 but they were out of business. Amazon and similar electronic commerces seems to be the only way to get classical music.


----------



## SixFootScowl

JSBach85 said:


> What is happening to musical stores? Madrid currently has only one specialized classical music store, we had more than 3 but they were out of business. Amazon and similar electronic commerces seems to be the only way to get classical music.


My local music store would likely not be in business if all they dealt in was classical. You go on Dearborn Music's website and it is difficult if not impossible to find any hint that they sell classical. It seems to be pop that keeps record stores in business these days.


----------



## Triplets

doctorjohn said:


> Never bought many CDs even in their heyday, the sound quality is so poor compared to vinyl


Don't get me started


----------



## Pugg

Triplets said:


> Don't get me started


There are some hefty conversation going on in the Hi-Fi threads .


----------



## Vaneyes

"Anywhere I can git 'em."


----------



## Klassik

Barnes & Noble (online and in-store) mainly these days. Unfortunately, the two B&N stores near me do not sell CDs at all these days, but the other locations in Houston have at least small CD departments. A couple of the stores have a decent selection of classical CDs. Amazon used to be cheaper than B&N online for most CDs, but I'm not finding that to be the case for about 2/3rds of the CDs I've looked at/purchased in recent months. I don't think it's a case of B&N getting cheaper, but instead Amazon getting more expensive. B&N has 15% or 20% off complete order coupons quite regularly to sweeten the deals.

Fortunately, we still have a classical music store in Houston (Joel's Classical Shop). Perhaps there are others, but that's the only one I know of. I do shop at the Half Price Books stores here regularly as well. They usually have some decent new CDs and of course lots of used ones. Some stores are bigger than others. One of the stores near me has a large classical rack. I do check out the local thrifts at times as well to see if they have any used gems. 

Other websites I check out are HBDirect, Naxos Direct, ArkivMusic, Presto, Berkshire Record Outlet, and a few other of the known dealers. Stuff that can't be found on B&N and Amazon can usually be sourced from them. Naxos Direct in particular has good prices and free shipping. I know there are good deals on Amazon's Marketplace and other similar services, but I'm a bit leery of buying from unknown dealers online.


----------



## CDs

I buy mine from _Silver Platters_. They have three stores in the Seattle,Wa area. \,,/


----------



## Pugg

CDs said:


> I buy mine from _Silver Platters_. They have three stores in the Seattle,Wa area. \,,/


Cherish them and keep buying....


----------



## revdrdave

DarkAngel said:


> I take advantage of then many sales at Presto UK......
> 
> It amazes me how I pay much less for shipping per CD from Presto UK (international) to my home in Cincinnati USA, compared to the outrageous $4 per CD charged by Amazon USA which travels 100 miles from local warehouse
> This is done to squash used CD sellers at Amazon, very unfair
> 
> My CD buying has dropped to a tiny amount now thanks to Tidal and Spotify streaming......


Yes--I highly recommend Presto. I purchase a lot of CDs and, at one time or another, have done business with all the outlets mentioned on this thread. But when I buy a new CD I now order almost exclusively from Presto. Their prices are usually as good or better than anyone else and, as DarkAngel says, their shipping costs here to the USA are less than what Amazon charges. I've found them unfailingly efficient in filling orders even if, unavoidably, it takes a bit longer to receive the CDs because they're coming from the UK. And no taxes or import fees.

I've also had good luck with MDT (sometimes their prices are better than Presto's). I rarely purchase from Arkiv because, in my experience, unless something is on sale, their prices simply aren't competitive. I use Amazon primarily as a source of used and OOP CDs (I've discovered several Marketplace sellers who are consistently reliable).

And I've had great luck with Presto's downloads. I often find that they offer downloads of CDs that other websites don't.


----------



## JSBach85

How reliable are the used CD sellers from Amazon? I have seen recordings even for 0.51$  Is the quality of the booklet and CD acceptable?


----------



## JAS

JSBach85 said:


> How reliable are the used CD sellers from Amazon? I have seen recordings even for 0.51$  Is the quality of the booklet and CD acceptable?


In my experience, it can be a mixed bag if you select used. I have gotten what I would consider near mint CDs (including packaging) that were rated only as good or very good, and I have gotten scratched CDs with really beaten up boxes that were marked near mint. There is a slight correlation to the seller's ratings, but as they say in Porgy and Bess, it ain't necessarily so. Overall, I have usually been satisfied with my purchases considering price and condition of what actually arrives. (I have had some terrible ones that skipped or would otherwise not play, and for those I have generally gotten an exchange or a refund. For used, an exchange is not always possible, and having to mail them back can be a nuisance.)


----------



## SixFootScowl

JSBach85 said:


> How reliable are the used CD sellers from Amazon? I have seen recordings even for 0.51$  Is the quality of the booklet and CD acceptable?


It boggles my mind, but I have gotten very nice CD sets with booklets for that cheap. They must make a buck or so on the shipping or are just not thinking straight. On the other hand, I once got a set with wrong packaging and no book for $17 shipped and returned it.

You will often see CD sets for $3.99 and free shipping on Ebay and a lot of those are pretty decent too.

Look at the rating categories and it will tell you conditions and what should be included for that rating. If not as described you have right to full refund including shipping and they have to pay return shipping. Beware Half.com has lower standards than Ebay or Amazon for condition ratings.


----------



## JSBach85

Florestan said:


> It boggles my mind, but I have gotten very nice CD sets with booklets for that cheap. They must make a buck or so on the shipping or are just not thinking straight. On the other hand, I once got a set with wrong packaging and no book for $17 shipped and returned it.
> 
> You will often see CD sets for $3.99 and free shipping on Ebay and a lot of those are pretty decent too.
> 
> Look at the rating categories and it will tell you conditions and what should be included for that rating. If not as described you have right to full refund including shipping and they have to pay return shipping. Beware Half.com has lower standards than Ebay or Amazon for condition ratings.


It's annoying when shipping is more expensive than the cd itself. I tried to buy a used CD from Amazon USA: 4$ but shipping around 10€


----------



## SixFootScowl

JSBach85 said:


> It's annoying when shipping is more expensive than the cd itself. I tried to buy a used CD from Amazon USA: 4$ but shipping around 10€


That is bad. On a 1 cent CD I don't mind $4 shipping but anytime shipping goes over $4 I get irritated. I remember when these sites would ship for $3! Those were the days. Still a bargain if you consider having to drive to music stores and search for an item and maybe not find it or have to order it at full price.

Funniest was a few years back I bought a CD for $2 with free shipping. When I arrived the package was stamped for something like about $3.30 shipping. So they paid me to take their CD! :lol:


----------



## gHeadphone

Well I'm in Ireland and I've used Presto a number of times in the past and they have been fantastic to deal with, so another thumbs up here.



revdrdave said:


> Yes--I highly recommend Presto. I purchase a lot of CDs and, at one time or another, have done business with all the outlets mentioned on this thread. But when I buy a new CD I now order almost exclusively from Presto. Their prices are usually as good or better than anyone else and, as DarkAngel says, their shipping costs here to the USA are less than what Amazon charges. I've found them unfailingly efficient in filling orders even if, unavoidably, it takes a bit longer to receive the CDs because they're coming from the UK. And no taxes or import fees.
> 
> I've also had good luck with MDT (sometimes their prices are better than Presto's). I rarely purchase from Arkiv because, in my experience, unless something is on sale, their prices simply aren't competitive. I use Amazon primarily as a source of used and OOP CDs (I've discovered several Marketplace sellers who are consistently reliable).
> 
> And I've had great luck with Presto's downloads. I often find that they offer downloads of CDs that other websites don't.


----------



## gHeadphone

Ive always found Academy Records in Manhattan to be fantastic, its my first stop every time i visit New York.

Actually for physical sales i regard:

Tower records in Dublin,
Academy Records in Manhattan and
Gramex in London

to be unmissable for classical fans. Otherwise I'm on Presto as i said already!



jegreenwood said:


> New York City no longer has a bricks and mortar store with a decent classical selection. (It really doesn't have a single good CD store.)
> 
> I don't buy nearly as much as I used to, but when I do, I compare Amazon(s), MDT, Presto, ImportCDs and (depending on the source of the CD) CDJapan. I also purchase from HDTracks and some of the audiophile stores (although those are mostly for jazz and rock).


----------



## Klassik

Rangstrom said:


> Berkshire Record Outlet


What's the buying experience like at Berkshire Record Outlet? I browse their site pretty frequently and see good deals sometimes, but their website and buying process feels like a time machine trip to 1996. I'm kind of surprised that it isn't hosted on Angelfire, Tripod, or Geocities.


----------



## Merl

JSBach85 said:


> How reliable are the used CD sellers from Amazon? I have seen recordings even for 0.51$  Is the quality of the booklet and CD acceptable?


I've bought lots of used cds over the yearsand they are nearly al excellent. Even when I got a duff CD from Music Magpie they refunded me straight away.


----------



## Pugg

JSBach85 said:


> It's annoying when shipping is more expensive than the cd itself. I tried to buy a used CD from Amazon USA: 4$ but shipping around 10€


That's why I never buy at Amazon.com
( second hand that is)
Is it not on the Spain site also?


----------



## jtbell

jtbell said:


> As it happens, I may be visiting the Detroit/Ann Arbor area in April. If I do, I will be sure to stop in Dearborn.


A bit late, but I did visit that area in May, not April. I actually stayed at a hotel in Dearborn, about a mile from Dearborn Music, so it was easy to pop over there for a visit. And I drove over to Ann Arbor for a day, and visited Encore Records (ex Liberty Music Shop). I ended up buying some CDs at both places, so it felt a bit like the "good old days." 

In Ann Arbor, it was weird seeing historical markers on buildings, that mentioned some of the other businesses that I used to frequent.


----------



## SixFootScowl

jtbell said:


> A bit late, but I did visit that area in May, not April. I actually stayed at a hotel in Dearborn, about a mile from Dearborn Music, so it was easy to pop over there for a visit. And I drove over to Ann Arbor for a day, and visited Encore Records (ex Liberty Music Shop). I ended up buying some CDs at both places, so it felt a bit like the "good old days."
> 
> In Ann Arbor, it was weird seeing historical markers on buildings, that mentioned some of the other businesses that I used to frequent.


I have not been to Encore Records yet, but am curious how you liked Dearborn Music and how it compares to Encore.


----------



## Annied

JSBach85 said:


> How reliable are the used CD sellers from Amazon? I have seen recordings even for 0.51$  Is the quality of the booklet and CD acceptable?


I've bought several CDs from the Amazon UK Marketplace. I've always gone for the "Very Good" ones and they've all been fine. Same with books.


----------



## sjwright

People still buy CD's? I stream everything online.


----------



## jegreenwood

gHeadphone said:


> Ive always found Academy Records in Manhattan to be fantastic, its my first stop every time i visit New York.
> 
> Actually for physical sales i regard:
> 
> Tower records in Dublin,
> Academy Records in Manhattan and
> Gramex in London
> 
> to be unmissable for classical fans. Otherwise I'm on Presto as i said already!


I should have restricted my comments to new discs/LPs. I don't buy used. Although I did sell my LP collection to them.


----------



## CDs

sjwright said:


> People still buy CD's? I stream everything online.


When I read this my first thought was what Buzz Lightyear said to Woody in Toy Story.

"You are a sad, strange little man, and you have my pity. Farewell"


----------



## SixFootScowl

sjwright said:


> People still buy CD's? I stream everything online.


When the power goes down, no music.


----------



## SixFootScowl

> Quote Originally Posted by JSBach85 View Post
> How reliable are the used CD sellers from Amazon? I have seen recordings even for 0.51$ Is the quality of the booklet and CD acceptable?





Annied said:


> I've bought several CDs from the Amazon UK Marketplace. I've always gone for the "Very Good" ones and they've all been fine. Same with books.


Check what the ratings mean for each site. I found Half.com has lower standards than Amazon or Ebay. If you get a product that is not as described, tell the seller in a general question response and let them propose a fix. Often I have received full refund. I got two complete Mahler sets free that way, and I am not conniving, they indeed were not as described. I would have been happy with a resonable partial refund but these folks gave full refund. I have received $1.50 refunds several times for ruined double jewel cases in transit.

Yesterday I was asked to send a photograph of what I received, and on receipt got a full refund because the seller listed as Very Good and sent me ex-library that was pretty beat up, but the disks play. And they usually give the refund and don't ask for the item to be shipped back. If they ask for it to be sent back, they have to pay the return shipping.

If you get a jerk seller, then take them to a higher level with Amazon or Ebay. I had bootleg CDs sent to me and made a Paypal case from an Ebay purchase that said it shipped from Canada but actually came from Argentina. I got my money back.


----------



## Guest

Most CDs come from Amazon 3rd party sellers and Presto Classical.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


> Most CDs come from Amazon 3rd party sellers and Presto Classical.


I have only bought from Presto Classical once. My mainstay is used sets from Amazon and Ebay. I also will do Amazon.uk if a better deal is found and it will ship to USA. I occasionally go with Half.com which is advantageous because their shipping is still at $3. I kept trying to get a Der Freischutz DVD and a seller shipped twice and twice it failed to arrive, so they finally said they have no more sets to ship and refunded my ~$20. Then I found one on Amazon.uk that ships to the USA and it only cost me under $10 shipped. Nice! Can't complain about the wait since I had already watched it on You Tube.

Ha, I just go a fantastic deal on Half. After considerable searching for the Handel Julius Caesar in English with Janet Baker (3 CD set) one came up on Half for $1.99 brand new in the wrapper. I jumped on it and it arrived yesterday. <$5 shipped! Makes up for some of those not so good deals I have had.

The one I bought on Presto Classical was out of stock and kept delaying. Finally I received it (think it was around $24 shipped) and the very next day they had a sale and I could have got it for about $4 less. I sent them a message regarding having to wait so long and what I paid and it is now on sale and asked if they would refund me the difference. They would not. I don't blame them. They had no obligation and had I more patience I could have waited, knowing that Presto frequently has sales.


----------



## Art Rock

Mainly Amazon.de (they handle the Netherlands as well), and second-hand CDs in thrift shops. There's also a local CD shop that I like (I'm friends with the two guys running it), but their classical music section is meager. I do pick up new pop/rock releases that I want there, even though ordering online would be a bit cheaper.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Art Rock said:


> Mainly Amazon.de (they handle the Netherlands as well), and second-hand CDs in thrift shops. There's also a local CD shop that I like (I'm friends with the two guys running it), but their classical music section is meager. I do pick up new pop/rock releases that I want there, *even though ordering online would be a bit cheaper.*


Always nice to support the brick and mortar stores when we can and if it is only a bit more, it is well worth it. My problem is that much of what I want is not available at my local store. But I often will pick something up when I visit them. It just doesn't feel right to go and come out empty handed.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I actually was in a real record store in Sweden last Saturday (just before closing time). Bought a kind-of-avante garde metal CD by Cult of Luna. I most often buy online from jpc.de and amazon.co.uk but also mdt.co.uk and cdon.com, even ebay. I always get my orders with no problems. HAKUNA MATATA


----------



## dillonp2020

Amazon is number 1, then Arkiv, then Presto. I don't buy about 40% of my cds, I take them from the depths of my parents basement. They are scmucks for leaving some truly great stuff neglected. The freaking nerve, they have the entire Phillips Mozart 200 collection sitting on a shelf in some corner, next to about 100 of the best opera recordings ever, sitting next to so much other amazing stuff. I just purge stuff for my personal collection. So much. Everyones dream. Anytime I venture into the basement, I leave with a smile on my face.


----------



## Pugg

JPC is my number one supplier, once a month free shipping.
Second hand shop must be second, first choice when new bulk arriving.


----------



## Itullian

Amazon.......................


----------



## JeffD

my bad I duplicated the post.


----------



## JeffD

sjwright said:


> People still buy CD's? I stream everything online.





Florestan said:


> When the power goes down, no music.


You have one of those wind up CD players?? :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

JeffD said:


> You have one of those wind up CD players?? :lol:


I play mp3 files on a rechargable mp3 player. If the power goes down I can charge it because I run a generator, but I also can charge it in the car. Ultimately, if the power is down so long that my generator runs out (it is good for about 3 days) and my car runs out of fuel, I have much worse problems than wondering how to listen to my music.

Of course there is always this method too:


----------



## Art Rock

Pugg said:


> JPC is my number one supplier, once a month free shipping.


Thanks for the suggestion. Just placed my first order.

View attachment 95230


----------



## mtmailey

I buy them on EBAY & AMAZON.COM buying them in stores sucks the stores for music are closing in philadelphia,pa not many left.


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Just placed my first order.
> 
> View attachment 95230


And you are lucky with free shipping also, besides those low prices.


----------



## agoukass

I order everything from Amazon. Sometimes, though, I will look around and check whether Arkiv or Prestoclassical have better deals.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

New and used I buy through Amazon or eBay. I also hit thrift stores sometimes if I am going by one and have time. I don't care about condition of thr case , only the CD.


----------



## cpalmer

I live in Maine, home of Bull Moose. Even though I'm local, I'll use them for mail order has they'll always deliver on release day..or before. Also use Amazon and eBay and Half.com. Will hit the local Goodwills for my used LP fix


----------



## Pugg

Just ordered this one from a site in Belgium, no problem .


----------



## apricissimus

Pugg said:


> Just ordered this one from a site in Belgium, no problem .


That's a strange cover.


----------



## SixFootScowl

apricissimus said:


> That's a strange cover.


Yeah! :lol: I already posted it in the Strange covers thread.


----------



## jegreenwood

Florestan said:


> Yeah! :lol: I already posted it in the Strange covers thread.


It's a little known fact that Handel competed in the 1720 London Olympics.


----------



## Klassik

jegreenwood said:


> It's a little known fact that Handel competed in the 1720 London Olympics.


He would have made a big splash!


----------



## Vaneyes

gHeadphone said:


> Ive always found Academy Records in Manhattan to be fantastic, its my first stop every time i visit New York.
> 
> Actually for physical sales i regard:
> 
> Tower records in Dublin,
> Academy Records in Manhattan and
> Gramex in London
> 
> to be unmissable for classical fans. Otherwise I'm on Presto as i said already!


Another for consideration...

http://www.prex.com/


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> Another for consideration...
> 
> http://www.prex.com/


Spent about 5 minutes there and cannot figure out how to find any operas they have for sale. Every link I try takes me to instructions on how to sell to them.


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> It's a little known fact that Handel competed in the 1720 London Olympics.


Now that is what one called "Intellectual " knowledge.


----------



## wkasimer

Florestan said:


> Spent about 5 minutes there and cannot figure out how to find any operas they have for sale. Every link I try takes me to instructions on how to sell to them.


Princeton Record Exchange doesn't sell online at all. Nothing is catalogued. But that keeps their overhead low, and when you visit in person, you'll see that the prices reflect it - huge numbers of CD's selling for $2 or $3. I get there about once a year, and always leave with dozens of CD's.


----------



## Vaneyes

wkasimer said:


> Princeton Record Exchange doesn't sell online at all. Nothing is catalogued. But that keeps their overhead low, and when you visit in person, you'll see that the prices reflect it - huge numbers of CD's selling for $2 or $3. I get there about once a year, and always leave with dozens of CD's.


Enjoyed lunch (crab cakes) at nearby Winberie's Restaurant & Bar.

Also, it's kind of neat walking around Princeton in the footsteps of Albert Einstein and Jeff Bezos.

Related:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Einstein_House


----------



## Vaneyes

Florestan said:


> Spent about 5 minutes there and cannot figure out how to find any operas they have for sale. Every link I try takes me to instructions on how to sell to them.


http://www.prex.com/faq-2.html#buycds


----------



## SixFootScowl

Anybody familiar with this company? I want to buy an opera CD set there because I can save $2 over Ebay prices, but googling finds many happy customers and also some customers very unhappy. Anyone used this company?

http://www.grooves-inc.com


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Anybody familiar with this company? I want to buy an opera CD set there because I can save $2 over Ebay prices, but googling finds many happy customers and also some customers very unhappy. Anyone used this company?
> 
> http://www.grooves-inc.com


Nor until now, looks good, bookmarked it . :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Nor until now, looks good, bookmarked it . :tiphat:


The odd thing is that the same disk I can get from their site is offered on Ebay by them, but on Ebay it says they won't ship to the United States. On there website there is nothing about not shipping to the United States.

Also, they have a very low shipping rate and I think they must do these bulk shipping deals. I had something come like that once where it and dozens of other packages are in one large box on a pallet. The pallet gets shipped to a post office local to where all the stuff is going. Then the post office opens the large box and separately handles all the packages. Must save a lot on shipping to handle one large item for most of the route, rather than dozens of smaller items.

DHL is the one who shipped my CD in the bulk container. My tracking looked dead, just said when DHL got it and stayed that way for about two weeks, then suddenly it updated and was in my mailbox.


----------



## Pugg

> My tracking looked dead, just said when DHL got it and stayed that way for about two weeks, then suddenly it updated and was in my mail


You do know they were hacked and the compagny was down for about 40 hours .


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> You do know they were hacked and the compagny was down for about 40 hours .


DHL? This was about a month or so ago. But I think I have something on this same shipping set-up now.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> DHL? This was about a month or so ago. But I think I have something on this same shipping set-up now.


They( DHL) still having problems in Europe , my JPC parcel is long overdue.


----------



## Art Rock

I got mine (JPC) this morning from DHL, was sent off 28 June.


----------



## ClassicalListener

JPC often has incredible deals and shipping is very fast.

MDT is fun to browse and their prices are great.

Amazon is an evil liberal corporation that wishes to control everything you do, so I don't shop directly from them. Their marketplace however can be useful, as is Ebay.

Presto has very high prices and they push downloads and CD-Rs, so I don't use them either.


----------



## Pugg

ClassicalListener said:


> JPC often has incredible deals and shipping is very fast.
> 
> MDT is fun to browse and their prices are great.
> 
> Amazon is an evil liberal corporation that wishes to control everything you do, so I don't shop directly from them. Their marketplace however can be useful, as is Ebay.
> 
> Presto has very high prices and they push downloads and CD-Rs, so I don't use them either.


And once every four weeks free shipping like this weekend.


----------



## ClassicalListener

Pugg said:


> And once every four weeks free shipping like this weekend.


I'm missing out on this offer. How do you manage to obtain free shipping outside Germany, to the U.S. for instance?


----------



## Art Rock

ClassicalListener said:


> I'm missing out on this offer. How do you manage to obtain free shipping outside Germany, to the U.S. for instance?


It's only for Germany, Austria, Liechtenstein, Switzerland, Luxembourg, Belgium and the Netherlands.


----------



## Pugg

ClassicalListener said:


> I'm missing out on this offer. How do you manage to obtain free shipping outside Germany, to the U.S. for instance?





Art Rock said:


> It's only for Germany, Austria, Liechtenstein, Switzerland, Luxembourg, Belgium and the Netherlands.


Art Rock gave the right answer, not so strange also, we use to have free shipping from Amazon U.K if you but 30. UK pounds,
Stopped when it became to popular,to be fair Amazon .DE shipping free to our country over € 30.00, always.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Won't be buying CDs from Half.com anymore. When I try to access Half.com I get this message:



> Half.com has closed. We are redirecting you to ebay.com, where you can find great deals on a wide selection of books, movies, music and more.


----------



## JJF

These days, mainly Ebay. Although I do scout out a local thrift store where I've recently found LP's in excellent condition for 25 cents each!


----------



## JJF

Been getting downloads off of primephonic.com as they have an increasing selection of DSD-format pieces.


----------



## JJF

dillonp2020 said:


> Amazon is number 1, then Arkiv, then Presto. I don't buy about 40% of my cds, I take them from the depths of my parents basement. They are scmucks for leaving some truly great stuff neglected. The freaking nerve, they have the entire Phillips Mozart 200 collection sitting on a shelf in some corner, next to about 100 of the best opera recordings ever, sitting next to so much other amazing stuff. I just purge stuff for my personal collection. So much. Everyones dream. Anytime I venture into the basement, I leave with a smile on my face.


Can you leave a key somewhere?


----------



## Pugg

JJF said:


> Been getting downloads off of primephonic.com as they have an increasing selection of DSD-format pieces.


But if one doesn't do download the second-hand shop is a good place to sniff around.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> But if one doesn't do download the second-hand shop is a good place to sniff around.


If you are lucky to have a second-hand shop you can do this.


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> If you are lucky to have a second-hand shop you can do this.


We have more second hand shops in my home town who are haven CD and Vinyl than normal records store, namely just 1.
I do help my own out from time to time to sort out new new arrivals, first come first service as one says.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> We have more second hand shops in my home town who are haven CD and Vinyl than normal records store, namely just 1.
> I do help my own out from time to time to sort out new new arrivals, first come first service as one says.


Which means you have one more record store than my town has and I live in a town of over 130,000 people.


----------



## joen_cph

New York:

Any thoughts on inexpensive, second hand classical CD sellers? I'll be going there in February and can think of for example of some old US CD releases that would be of interest.

Googling results mainly in

- Westsider Records, in central Manhattan
- Academy Records, ditto.

Also: any charity shops with a big selection, perhaps?


----------



## DavidA

Wither on Amazon (usually used ones), in charity shops or in a second d hand record store


----------



## jalexis

I mostly buy physical recordings at jumble sales, where the price is attractive and you never know what you find.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mostly Amazon and Ebay but I like to patronize this store as frequently as possible:


----------



## starthrower

With the new tax law I'll be buying less. I used importcds site all the time but they are now collecting tax. I don't understand why out of state residents are being taxed but I'll have to read up on it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> With the new tax law I'll be buying less. I used importcds site all the time but they are now collecting tax. I don't understand why out of state residents are being taxed but I'll have to read up on it.


I suspect that the State of New York is trying to rake in tax money for sales lost to the state of NY because of mail order and/or internet sales. I am not sure but I think it is that if the mail order/internet company has a location in NY, all sales in other states to NYers get taxed.

Our state tax form in Michigan has a part where you are supposed to put down all your out of state purchases that were not taxed (mail order and internet) and pay the taxes to Michigan. If you don't have the records you can pay a percentage based on your AGI (so they assume you are "guilty"!). My accountant puts a zero in that line saying that there is no requirement for them to be able to collect that tax. but many unsuspecting people who are honest apparently buy it and pay out.


----------



## jegreenwood

Fritz Kobus said:


> I suspect that the State of New York is trying to rake in tax money for sales lost to the state of NY because of mail order and/or internet sales. I am not sure but I think it is that if the mail order/internet company has a location in NY, all sales in other states to NYers get taxed.
> 
> Our state tax form in Michigan has a part where you are supposed to put down all your out of state purchases that were not taxed (mail order and internet) and pay the taxes to Michigan. If you don't have the records you can pay a percentage based on your AGI (so they assume you are "guilty"!). My accountant puts a zero in that line saying that there is no requirement for them to be able to collect that tax. but many unsuspecting people who are honest apparently buy it and pay out.


New York has a similar law. It's called a Use Tax.

https://www1.nyc.gov/site/finance/taxes/business-nys-sales-tax.page

Back to the sales tax, based on a 1992 Supreme Court decision, taxing purchases from out-of state had been limited. But this year the Court revisited the issue.

https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/17pdf/17-494_j4el.pdf


----------



## realdealblues

I get most of mine from Amazon (Secondary Sellers usually). A few from a eBay. My better half is a thrifter and loves to go to Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc. Anytime we go to a different town that has one we usually go in and I've picked up quite a few CD's from those places over the last year as well.


----------



## starthrower

We're not going to get many decisions in the interest of the public from this right wing pro business court. I'll look for ways to avoid paying tax to out of state vendors.


----------



## Vasks

I get almost all of mine used from Amazon Secondary Sellers.


----------



## JW3

I just bought my first couple of CD's from a Dutch website called https://www.klassiek.nl/. Besides that, I just listen digitally on Spotify or on YouTube.


----------



## geralmar

Berkshire Record Outlet (mail order customer since 1975), amazon.com, local library and thrift shops-- the Detroit area Salvation Army thrift shops sell them for twenty cents each. I will rarely pay more than a dollar for a used CD.


----------



## Red Terror

I should probably stop buying CDs. I am going to cut my collection in half and digitize what remains.


----------



## Rmathuln

Red Terror said:


> I should probably stop buying CDs. I am going to cut my collection in half and digitize what remains.


Just FYI

The UK shop MDT Classical is kaput now, or so it appears.
Sad, but likely due to poor front end (Web site), especially the newest one that would not display multiple currencies.


----------



## starthrower

https://www.grooves-inc.com/index.php?osCsid=2c4ea93de7359c224d4c5ac039513944

https://www.jpc.de/

https://www.importcds.com/


----------



## RockyIII

Nowadays I buy CDs from Amazon.

Here's some history:

In the late 1960s and early 1970s, I bought vinyl record albums at Nicholson's Hi-Fi in Nashville, Tennessee. You could listen to an album before deciding to buy it or not.

Then there was Tower Records. What a huge, wonderful store! Out of business now.

In the 1990s, I bought CDs at CD Superstore here in North Carolina. They had a separate room dedicated to classical music, a good inventory, and at least one employee who was very knowledgeable. Plus, they had a Schwann catalog on hand which was always interesting to peruse. They eventually went out of business.

One time, maybe in the late 90s, I went to the music department at B. Dalton Bookseller looking for a specific CD. The salesperson said they didn't have it in stock but could get it for me in about five days. I replied that I could get it in a day or two from Amazon, and he said somewhat forlornly, "I know." They too went out of business.

Rocky


----------

